# Curse of Monster Mashup



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

For years I've collected these Halloween mashups (http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Mashup/155997127818809); however, I appear to have missed out on this years edition (having a newborn will do that to you...). Did anyone grab it before the links expire? If so, would you be wiling to share it? Thanks so much for your consideration!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Try this link: http://www.gybo5.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=8602
or perhaps this link:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Mashup/155997127818809


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried but the only link I could find had this message: "Invalid or Deleted File."


----------

